
Going back to Google after 3 months with Bing - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.wired.com/story/tried-bing-search-google-microsoft/
======
meerita
I never went to Bing nor Google. Stayed on DuckDuckGo I really don't miss
Google anymore more than for casual "what would be on Google look like" search
results using private mode.

